# 11mo old doe for sale Western Wa



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FFA student needs to sell her. She did very well at Puget Sound Jr Livestock show.
Will try to find old pic of her. Pm me if interested.
Sire was One Four Richie here on left, dam was my Shotgun.

It's going to take some time, cannot apply link back


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It isn't Victoria is it???  lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no Victoria!! Never! Unless you are interested in her, I might part with her then.
If I had room I'd take her back. She is Four Love's full sister who you clipped at Puyallup.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

http://s618.photobucket.com/user/nancyd_01/media/FourLoveandsister001_zps875a7b00.jpg.html

Taken 1st week of June 014


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok whew... I was worried there for a minute.  I'd be sad if you sold Victoria. 

Pretty doe!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She did ok in the show.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Gah, everyone is so far away always!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Lstein said:


> Gah, everyone is so far away always!


I know right!!!


----------

